
Famotidine study shows Covid-19 patients less likely to die - gnicholas
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/famotidine-study-shows-covid-19-patients-who-took-heartburn-drug-were-less-likely-to-die-but-researchers-caution-more-research-is-needed/ar-BB13QMCk
======
gnicholas
Note that this was not an RCT, and the researchers caution that we should wait
for more information before prescribing to patients.

There is also no indication that famotidine prevents infection, just that it
might reduce severity.

